# Virtual Cockpit Problem



## StevesTTS (May 16, 2015)

Well my TTS is already booked into the workshop. I am getting a constant orange waning triangle advising that not all warnings can be displayed (well, at least that one can lol) Sometimes I lose all imaging soon after it has booted up while it makes up it's mind up what to do. Hopefully just a software glitch that an update will fix. I've tried resetting to no avail. Anybody else had this?

As to the overall virtual display, I just can't see this catching on. Maybe in a few months time everything will be intuitive but at the moment it is not and I'm crap at writing with my left hand :roll: In ten years time we'll all be crying out for good old real analogue dials rather than the somewhat un-inspiring digital analogue.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Ey up.....stand by your beds :mrgreen:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

StevesTTS said:


> As to the overall virtual display, I just can't see this catching on. Maybe in a few months time everything will be intuitive but at the moment it is not and I'm crap at writing with my left hand :roll: In ten years time we'll all be crying out for good old real analogue dials rather than the somewhat un-inspiring digital analogue.


Don't forget the car was designed as left hand drive and may be slightly more intuitive for those that drive on the right,however I've said this all along that you can't beat a good analogue set up,but Audi won't go back to that because it probably costs alot more.All to do with cost cutting you see,not that it helps your plight at the moment.


----------



## jonh (Dec 6, 2014)

No problems with mine, working flawlessly so far. Picked it up last Wednesday and after struggling for a couple of days I now find it intuitive, easy to use and very effective. 
Analogue dials have hardly changed in 75 years, time to move on I reckon. As with most new Icon/menu driven software you need to lower your intelligence to that of the machine! 
Hope they sort your glitch out with a software update.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Isn't that just for the traffic sign recognition - it's not a VC issue.


----------



## StevesTTS (May 16, 2015)

Not sure Toshiba but every time I start up the dash tells me to go to the workshop. Fingers crossed it's a simple problem.

Perhaps I was a bit hasty on the overall virtual display as I haven't had time to become accustomed to it. Time will tell but I can tell you that I think overall the car is fabulous, from the looks to the performance to the handling and to the overall quality feel. Despite being grey with a black interior I am genuinely surprised how many heads it is turning and the attention it receives when parked.


----------



## StevesTTS (May 16, 2015)

My 5 day old car needs a full new dash/display unit. Should I be concerned? I would imagine quite a bit of dismantling to install that. Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Bad luck on this one Steve,but it was only a matter of time before something like this was going to happen and unfortunately it was you.Audi have plenty of previous with this,re the mk1 dash problems but you never know it may be a one off.

I should think as long as the job is done correctly and not rushed you shouldn't notice,but.....when it has been done keep an ear open for squeaks and trim rattle and don't put up with it if there is.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

StevesTTS said:


> My 5 day old car needs a full new dash/display unit. Should I be concerned? I would imagine quite a bit of dismantling to install that. Any thoughts appreciated.


A couple of thoughts:
I am actually very relieved in the apparently low number of issues being reported with the tech in the MK3.
Compared to other manufacturers who have released new models with bleeding edge tech, it's looking good.
In looking at pictures I would guess replacement will be easy, look how it appears the dash cover over the VC is a separate component, for easy removal / lifting.


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

leopard said:


> StevesTTS said:
> 
> 
> > As to the overall virtual display, I just can't see this catching on. Maybe in a few months time everything will be intuitive but at the moment it is not and I'm crap at writing with my left hand :roll: In ten years time we'll all be crying out for good old real analogue dials rather than the somewhat un-inspiring digital analogue.
> ...


Porsche have the right idea IMO, with their typical cluster of 'dials', the electronic screen being in one of them. I really like the look of analogue rpm and speed dials and I'm a sucker for circular digital screens.

Massive all-digital displays are pretty novel at the moment but give it a few years and they will be standard on everything as they have the potential to be made really cheaply.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

+1,Porsche is the Daddy when it comes to instrumentation.

I think the digital displays are made cheaply now.You only need initial tooling and software input,then they can be knocked out for ten a penny.A bit like the TV world at the moment,I've never known decent televisions to be so cheap.


----------



## StevesTTS (May 16, 2015)

Thanks for your feedback guys. The garage also advise that installation is fairly straightforward......I will wash the wax out when i get it back though heh heh.


----------

